# Have you seen...



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Have you seen a dog SIT ON another dog to display dominance? 

My deceased puppy and current puppy both sat/sit on one of my dogs. It's rather strange.

I haven't found this in any of my books or study. I thought the first dog was wierd - just a coincidence. Now two in a row? Am I missing some pack dynamic here?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Have you seen a dog SIT ON another dog to display dominance?
> 
> My deceased puppy and current puppy both sat/sit on one of my dogs. It's rather strange.
> 
> I haven't found this in any of my books or study. I thought the first dog was wierd - just a coincidence. Now two in a row? Am I missing some pack dynamic here?


Yes, I have. And the sitter acts as if the sittee isn't there, no matter how crookedly it makes the sitter sit.

It's probably similar to mounting, don't you think?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah! Ok Good. I'm not crazy then. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Yeah! Ok Good. I'm not crazy then. :lol:



Or at least this isn't one of the manifestations....


:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dominance huh? :-k
That explains a whole lot now. My oldest sister used to sit on my head when I was a little kid.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Dominance huh? :-k
> That explains a whole lot now. My oldest sister used to sit on my head when I was a little kid.


Maybe the cause of your hairloss Bob that you were talking about a while back? :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> Maybe the cause of your hairloss Bob that you were talking about a while back? :lol:


That's cause I grew to fast and just came right out the top. 

"God made very few perfect heads. The rest He covered with hair"!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

That's EXACTLY what I meant, too..... the sitter gazes into the middle distance, totally "unaware" that there's a dog under him.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> "God made very few perfect heads. The rest He covered with hair"!


I love that! The one I heard was dirtier than that.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh gosh oh golly! Please, PLEASE dont' send me your version in a PM. :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :---)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i still like "a good playground doesn't have any grass on it"  

THAT'S not dirty is it?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> i still like "a good playground doesn't have any grass on it"
> 
> THAT'S not dirty is it?


Not in my yard! :smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> i still like "a good playground doesn't have any grass on it"
> 
> THAT'S not dirty is it?


Of course not. And neither is "Bald spot? That's a solar panel for a sex machine."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Of course not. And neither is "Bald spot? That's a solar panel for a sex machine."


DERN! It's cloudy out today! Need me some tanning lights!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> DERN! It's cloudy out today! Need me some tanning lights!


Heh heh heh. Big plans for later?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Heh heh heh. Big plans for later?


Im old, not dead! :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Im old, not dead! :lol:


that's what i tell my dear 18 and 15 yr olds; when i see a hottie and make a comment, it's SSOOO embarrassing to them (esp the day i did a U-turn and went back by just to get another gander at the, umm, 12-pack+tan+wrangler jeans+...). 

i have more fun (almost) listening to them freaking out about how i'm not dead yet than i do "gandering"; i just laugh and laugh at the little boogers    

and the solar panel idea is good--we're all trying to be more "green", right??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> that's what i tell my dear 18 and 15 yr olds; when i see a hottie and make a comment, it's SSOOO embarrassing to them (esp the day i did a U-turn and went back by just to get another gander at the, umm, 12-pack+tan+wrangler jeans+...).
> 
> i have more fun (almost) listening to them freaking out about how i'm not dead yet than i do "gandering"; i just laugh and laugh at the little boogers
> 
> and the solar panel idea is good--we're all trying to be more "green", right??


My three are 35, 33, and 23. I can still embarass the 33 yr old but the other two just roll their eyes and tell me I should be locked up.  :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> My three are 35, 33, and 23. I can still embarass the 33 yr old but the other two just roll their eyes and tell me I should be locked up.  :lol:



Yeah, something about the thirties -- I have a couple of the over-35s.

Recently when I mentioned that I didn't want to cook something or other because it had too many ingredients, my elder daughter said : "Yes, I understand that, now that I'm approaching my twilight years."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My live in, soon to be 95 yr old father-in-law just laughs at me when I complain about aches and pains from getting older. :lol: 
:-k Maybe I'll get that old fart a sun lamp for Christmas! He could use a little excitement! 
Then I'd have to bring over a couple of the older neighbor ladies...........Naw!  That might be a bit freaky for my wife. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> My live in, soon to be 95 yr old father-in-law just laughs at me when I complain about aches and pains from getting older. :lol:
> :-k Maybe I'll get that old fart a sun lamp for Christmas! He could use a little excitement!
> Then I'd have to bring over a couple of the older neighbor ladies...........Naw!  That might be a bit freaky for my wife. :lol: :lol:



Sun lamp.... LOL! I take it he has a solar panel too?


I have a pen-pal who is close to 100 and she sometimes says "Oh, I wish I was in my eighties again so I could keep up with the yard work."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

FIL was raking the back yard leaves just last week. Said he was bored with TV. 
THAT'S IT!! I'll get him a pooper scooper for Christmas!! :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------

